# Console bases



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Are the bases from 64-67 all the same?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

64-67 Manual trans. base= p/n 9774995 Auto Trans base= 64-65 p/n 9774128 66-67 p/n 9789201 Eric:cheers


----------

